# Impalas Magazine 2013 West Coast Cruisin Tour



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Here are the official dates of the Impalas Magazine's 2013 Crusin' West Coast Tour:

Fresno April 7, 20913
San Diego June 30th
Santa Maria August 25, 2013
and our official Super Show in San Jose October 27, 2013.....
... 
We will release more details in the near future and can't wait to put on a hell of a tour for everyone out there. Classes will be announced soon and any questions regarding vendors or exhibitors please call Mark at 408-314-4686....

We wanted to make sure to get the dates out there for everyone so there wouldn't be any conflicts with other promoters and it gives people a chance to get ready for an exciting 2013.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

First stop is Fresno, California....kicking off the tour April 7th, 2013.....


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

Toro said:


> View attachment 567159
> 
> 
> First stop is Fresno, California....kicking off the tour April 7th, 2013.....


:thumbsup:FRESNO CLASSICS car club will b there...


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

impalas magazine throws a good show . looking forward to the tour.:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

thelou said:


> impalas magazine throws a good show . looking forward to the tour.:thumbsup:


Thanks Lou for all the support!


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

U know New Style is gonna go support.!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wut happend to tulare?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT......


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gunna hit SAN DIEGO TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's a badd ass flyer! We will be ready for fresno and sanjose!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

You guys throw a good show can't wait to follow this tour...TOPDOGS


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

AS LONG AS THE HYNAS SHOW UP, IM THERE. :boink:


----------



## G1959 (Aug 11, 2007)

Stockton Chapter of Impalas CC will be in the house!


----------



## malo_red_motown (Sep 1, 2010)

IMPALAS - MODESTO CHAPTER WILL B THERE ALSO


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

805AFFILIATED said:


> AS LONG AS THE HYNAS SHOW UP, IM THERE. :boink:


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT, BRING OUT THE MAÑOSAS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

C'mon 2013...


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

oneofakind said:


>


ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW IN SANTA MARIA 805...:thumbsup:....USO WILL BE THERE!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

T.T.T.......


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Toro said:


> Here are the official dates of the Impalas Magazine's 2013 Crusin' West Coast Tour:
> 
> Fresno April 7, 20913
> San Diego June 30th
> ...


I'm gonna make sure I hit one if not all of them Chase 64 in the house


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Would be nice to see Chase 64 on display.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


T.T.T....


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

x2


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

2013 is gonna be good to Impalas Magazine, I know it.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 2013 is gonna be good to Impalas Magazine, I know it.


Thanks Big Dog........


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHEVROLET CC will be there....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


 If anyone needs Pre-Reg please email me @ [email protected] Pre-Reg for cars is $30.00 dollars $25.00 dollars for bikes. Checks or money orders can Payable to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Hollister CA 95023. Day of Show for car is $40.00 dollars that includes you & passenger.$30.00 dollars 
for bikes..move-in day of show only 6am to 11am


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget to subscribe in 2013 to keep up with all the latest...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get down Impalas Mag.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Don't forget to subscribe in 2013 to keep up with all the latest...



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Would be nice to see Chase 64 on display.....



That's right...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> If anyone needs Pre-Reg please email me @ [email protected] Pre-Reg for cars is $30.00 dollars $25.00 dollars for bikes. Checks or money orders can Payable to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Hollister CA 95023. Day of Show for car is $40.00 dollars that includes you & passenger.$30.00 dollars
> for bikes..move-in day of show only 6am to 11am


ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


This will be the first show of the Impalas Magazine Cruising Tour 2013!!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Blvd kings cc will be there in full force!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Blvd kings cc will be there in full force!


Blvd Kings C.C looked Good last Year!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT.......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm ready, let's do it


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm ready Mark.. Looking forward to the tour and making every show I can.


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

Where can I get your magazine?


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

FRESNO CLASSICS car club WILL B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Blvd Kings C.C looked Good last Year!!!


Thanks! Got a few more cars coming this time!


----------



## SUAVECITO CC (Jan 14, 2013)

SUAVECITO CC . Will be there. How can I get ahold of registration form?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm all in...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

it's official....the date for our Santa Maria show for our 2013 tour has been changed to August 11th, 2013 and will be held at the Hagerman Sports Complex in Santa Maria, California.....as soon as we get the flyer and more info I'll post it up........a big thank you to everyone for your support over the last few years.....See everyone on the tour.....


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

Toro said:


> it's official....the date for our Santa Maria show for our 2013 tour has been changed to August 11th, 2013 and will be held at the Hagerman Sports Complex in Santa Maria, California.....as soon as we get the flyer and more info I'll post it up........a big thank you to everyone for your support over the last few years.....See everyone on the tour.....


 :nicoderm::thumbsup::x:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> it's official....the date for our Santa Maria show for our 2013 tour has been changed to August 11th, 2013 and will be held at the Hagerman Sports Complex in Santa Maria, California.....as soon as we get the flyer and more info I'll post it up........a big thank you to everyone for your support over the last few years.....See everyone on the tour.....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SUAVECITO CC said:


> SUAVECITO CC . Will be there. How can I get ahold of registration form?


P.M ME YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

Any location for San Diego on June 30th?


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Toro said:


> it's official....the date for our Santa Maria show for our 2013 tour has been changed to August 11th, 2013 and will be held at the Hagerman Sports Complex in Santa Maria, California.....as soon as we get the flyer and more info I'll post it up........a big thank you to everyone for your support over the last few years.....See everyone on the tour.....


HELL YEA!!!...ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW AND A NICE SPOT...:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> If anyone needs Pre-Reg please email me @ [email protected] Pre-Reg for cars is $30.00 dollars $25.00 dollars for bikes. Checks or money orders can Payable to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Hollister CA 95023. Day of Show for car is $40.00 dollars that includes you & passenger.$30.00
> dollars
> for bikes..move-in day of show only 6am to 11am


TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> it's official....the date for our Santa Maria show for our 2013 tour has been changed to August 11th, 2013 and will be held at the Hagerman Sports Complex in Santa Maria, California.....as soon as we get the flyer and more info I'll post it up........a big thank you to everyone for your support over the last few years.....See
> everyone on the tour.....


TTT......


----------



## SUAVECITO CC (Jan 14, 2013)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> P.M ME YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS......


[email protected]


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT.....


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Count on ENGRAVE IT INC. to be in the house for most of these events. :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>


nice car.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Hernan said:


> Count on ENGRAVE IT INC. to be in the house for most of these events. :thumbsup:


Mr Hernan & The Crew Doing it Big for 2013!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> it's official....the date for our Santa Maria show for our 2013 tour has been changed to August 11th, 2013 and will be held at the Hagerman Sports Complex in Santa Maria, California.....as soon as we get the flyer and more info I'll post it up........a big thank you to everyone for your support over the last few years.....See everyone on the
> tour.....


TTT........


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> TTT........


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> View attachment 599128


Thanks for all the support........


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


*ROLL CALL FOR THE BIG FRESNO CAR SHOW!*

*FRESNO CLASSICS C.C
*NEW STYLE C.C
*TRAFFIC C.C
*TOPDOGS C.C
*IMPALAS C.C
*THE CHOLO DJ
*BLVD KINGS C.C
*SUAVECITO.C.C
*USO C.C


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *ROLL CALL FOR THE BIG FRESNO CAR SHOW!*
> 
> *FRESNO CLASSICS C.C
> *NEW STYLE C.C
> ...


ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *ROLL CALL FOR THE BIG FRESNO CAR SHOW!*
> 
> *FRESNO CLASSICS C.C
> *NEW STYLE C.C
> ...



This is the first big show on our agenda!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

CPT BOY said:


> :nicoderm:



What's up bro? Was wondering if that beautiful drop top makiing aappearence here in fresno.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

oneofakind said:


>


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just had a meeting with part of the crew that will be working the Impalas Magazine Tour this year. Mark, Myself, Alex Ochoa,and Jose "All Nighter" Martinez.


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT FOR IMPALAS MAGIZINE TOUR....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

OGUSO805 said:


> TTT FOR IMPALAS MAGIZINE TOUR....


Thanks......


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

WHATS UP WITH THE HOP RULES AND PAYOUT?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

himbone said:


> WHATS UP WITH THE HOP RULES AND PAYOUT?


The Hop is invitation Only...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> The Hop is invitation Only...



So who's being invited? Just curious.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> So who's being invited? Just curious.


I'm actually working with a few hoppers if you are interested please give me a call [email protected](408-314-4686.....


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

there gonna let them hop at homes playgrounds ???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ill make a trip to san jo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

J RAIDER said:


> there gonna let them hop at homes playgrounds ???


 Still working. Out the detail with the city of Fresno.... you're supposed to give me an answer next week...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> If anyone needs Pre-Reg please email me @ [email protected] Pre-Reg for cars is $30.00 dollars $25.00 dollars for bikes. Checks or money orders can Payable to Impalas Magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Hollister CA 95023. Day of Show for car is $40.00 dollars that includes you & passenger.$30.00
> dollars
> for bikes..move-in day of show only 6am to
> 11am


TTT.......


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Less than One...... Month away!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

brown society will be at the fresno show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

felix96 said:


> brown society will be at the fresno show.


If any of you guys need pre registration forms call me back at (408)314 4686

Thanks


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> Here are the official dates of the Impalas Magazine's 2013 Crusin' West Coast Tour:
> 
> Fresno April 7, 20913
> San Diego June 30th
> ...


THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA 2013 SHOW DATE WILL BE AUGUST 11th 2013...We WILL POST FLYER UP SOON........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

jerry62 said:


> Any location for San Diego on June 30th?


X2


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA 2013 SHOW DATE WILL BE AUGUST 11th 2013...We WILL POST FLYER UP SOON........


YOU KNOW USO WILL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

OGUSO805 said:


> YOU KNOW USO WILL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


Registration form and the flyer will be up this week thank you for all the Support........


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

See you at all the shows bro..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Thank you all that came out to the kick off of our first ever car show tour. Without all of you this would not have been such a great success....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Toro said:


> it's official....the date for our Santa Maria show for our 2013 tour
> has been changed to August 11th, 2013 and will be held at the Hagerman Sports Complex in Santa Maria, California.....as soon as we get the flyer and more info I'll post it up........a big thank you to everyone for your support over the last few years.....See
> everyone on the tour.....


TTT......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Flyer for Santa Maria & Pre-registration form Will be posted up on are Web site.....
WWW.ImpalasMagazine.com & Layitlow


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Ralph B presents said:


> [/
> URL]
> 
> 
> See you at all the shows bro..




Impalas Magazine will be there!


----------

